# Purina stocker grower?



## Boergoat126 (May 7, 2018)

Ok, so if it's a no go that's fine I'm just curious. I feed the Purina meat goat feed to my goats on pasture. I see they have stock grower for cattle. Could it be used instead? Just asking as it's way cheaper. $11.29 instead of $18 for what I'm using. Both 50# bags. Pics of nutrition to compare. Just curious because cattle mineral can substitute goat mineral


----------



## Boergoat126 (May 7, 2018)




----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I have used Purina Stocker Grower for about a year now but I'm pretty sure mine does not say Four Square on the tag so I'm not positive it's exactly the same as yours. Anyhow, mine have done fine with the slightly lower protein and I actually like the fact that the cattle pellet has a higher calcium side on the C ratio as I don't feed a lot of alfalfa.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes!!! Before I cut grain off to my adults and had to start using medicated for my kids I used this and they did very well on it!


----------



## Boergoat126 (May 7, 2018)

Thanks so much for the input! Anyone else have an opinion? The only store we have nearby is TSC and the options there are limited


----------



## Boergoat126 (May 7, 2018)

Also, since the stocker grower doesn't have added copper, is their free choice mineral enough to compensate?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

More than likely not. But most people have to supplement copper even if feed and mineral is great.


----------



## Boergoat126 (May 7, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> More than likely not. But most people have to supplement copper even if feed and mineral is great.


Ok. I do copper bolus them but I wasn't sure with the loose minerals if they need copper in feed


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, some do need the copper bolus, despite having minerals, some just don't lick from it or eat enough. 
You will see signs, such as hair color change to a fishtail look.


----------



## Boergoat126 (May 7, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> Yes, some do need the copper bolus, despite having minerals, some just don't lick from it or eat enough.
> You will see signs, such as hair color change to a fishtail look.


Ok good I bolused everyone that looked like they needed it. What is your opinion on the stocker grower?


----------



## Boer86 (Jun 8, 2016)

I don’t feed grain anymore. When I did I have used the cattle stocker grower plenty of times. Just stay away from textured feeds great way to get polio if it slightly molds.


----------

